# السريميك



## عبير السودان (20 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم اعزائى ---اريد ان الون السرميك الابيض الى الوان اخرى ارجو الرد


----------



## عبير السودان (20 مارس 2012)

وووووووين الردود-----بلاط اضيه ابيض اريد اغير لونه الى الوان اخرى


----------

